# Generator is running only with choke on (Closed)



## tahir4awan

Hi. I have a Astra Korea 3KVA Gasoline Generator. It has got a strange problem. When it was running on Gasoline.It only used to start with closed choke (air opened). It also used to start with half choke. and during sliding the choke lever it speed used to increase and decrease. When I converted my generator on natural gas. It was running same. First I closed the natural gas valve and then opened the gasoline valve to start the generator after starting I closed the gasoline valve and waited for generator speed to die then opened the natural gas valve so that it picked the speed again. Running on natural gas the choke was working same as on gasoline.
But now what is happening that it is neither start on gasoline nor natural gas. I have to opened both gasoline and natural gas valve at the same time then it starts. After starting I close the gasoline valve and it keeps on running like a charm. But the problem is that, it starts with choke on (air closed) but after starting when I try to close the choke (air opened) it stops suddenly. My friend told me it is must that choke should be closed (air opened) because engine takes air. and if it is not taking the air then engine will become very hot and may become faulty.
Please help me to get rid of this problem.
Thanks.


----------



## SonnyT

I am confused. Normal verbage about a choke is...choke closed=no air in and choke open=air in. Normal starting is with choke closed and after it starts then the choke is opened. Anything else and your carb needs cleaned.


----------



## tahir4awan

What I meant with chock on (air closed) that carb is fully choked to get air from the filter and chock close (air opened) meant carb is fully unchoked and it can take air from filter.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I cleaned the carb but it didn't work. I have read somewhere that chock is not required on natural gas. Also the chock function confuses me. Some say its purpose is to only start the generator and some say its purpose is to make mixture of air and fuel. If my carb is fully chocked then how it is making mixture of fuel and air. And my second question , does running generator with fully choked carb overheat the engine?


----------



## tractornut

the choke should only be closed (blocking off air to the carb) during starting otherwise it should be open. the carb it self is what mixes the fuel and air the chokes only function is to reduce airflow to make the fuel/ air mixture more rich to aid in starting. if everything is working properly the choke needs to be open when the engine is running otherwise the engine will not run properly and will use alot more fuel than it should


----------



## tahir4awan

That is the problem I am talking about. When I try to open the chock the generator begins to die. It used to work with open chock when it was running on gasoline. Now I am using natural gas. May question was, is it normal that on natural gas the generator works only with chocked carb?


----------



## tractornut

i'm not completely sure but i believe that when running on natural gas the air fuel mixture needs to be fairly rich in order to run correctly you may want to try upping the flow of natural gas into the engine and see if that takes care of the problem. also you need to make sure that the carb on your generator is meant for multi-fuel use if not that will cause some problems


----------



## SonnyT

Lot of times it takes completely different needles/seats to switch to NG.


----------



## tahir4awan

You are right. I think the gas pressure is very low that's why it is not making a good mixture. I will try to increase the pressure hope it will work. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Apple206

thank you so much its really helped


----------

